# China's local slingshot competition！



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

Now, almost every month, there are several slingshot competitions in areas of China, the scale from dozens to hundreds of shooters. The competing subjects include 5m or 7m bottle caps, 10m cans in one minute, 10-30m target sheet , etc.Here is the fifth slingshot competition of Suzhou China held on April 12. The organizer is GZK and his Athletics Slingshot Club of Suzhou!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

That's pretty cool seem like you have a good turn out.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Look's like a great time! Love the photo of the shoe with all the steel shot in it. Peace!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice! Thanks for sharing! 
Be well,
SF


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great to see that level of interest! It would be wonderful to attend one of your events. It looks like there was quite a variety of slingshots.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

That's awesome!! Thanks for sharing! When I go to china, someday, I'm going to have keep this in mind, it would awesome to see in person


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

That looks like a whole lot of fun. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you very much for sharing. I noticed most were shooting sideways (gangsta) with a few shooting canted. I didn't see anyone shooting upright. Also noticed several shooting half-butterfly. Didn't see any wrist braced or starships. Saw one shooting with no fork.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Excellent I wish we had that much enthusiasm around here. Thanks for posting all the pictures.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Awesome review!!!!

Great fun and great style!! 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Looks like fun!


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks for that. I noticed most seemed to be shooting flat bands gangsta style! Are the tubes no longer popular?


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for the review nice pics
Cheers


----------



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

wombat said:


> Thanks for that. I noticed most seemed to be shooting flat bands gangsta style! Are the tubes no longer popular?


Now,the flat bands are speeding up to replace tubes as the mainstream form of slingshot in China!


----------



## monoaminooxidase (Jun 20, 2011)

love those denim jackets (or rather the patches on them)


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thats awesome! good stuff.


----------



## Dead Bunny (Nov 14, 2013)

looks like fun


----------



## AncientIrish (Apr 29, 2014)

Man, great pictures. Looks like tons of people showed up... I would LOVE to attend something like this. I need to start searching for SS competitions / gatherings in my area... I've shied away from googling around because something tells me I'm going to be sorely disappointed... never heard of anything like that happening around here. Closest thing we've got is an Archer's Club.


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

great pics of shoot


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks for showing us all these photos. Looks like a great time. It makes me happy to see so much enthusiasm for slingshots.


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. That is really good report, didn't expect so many pictures. Keep it up!


----------



## Hound (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm certainly not good enough to participate in a competition but I would love to see some held around here. Those folks in
China look like serious shooters. Good stuff.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Great job GZK! China has been known for quite sometime as having a big slingshot following! You guys do it very well. Love the pictures!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

A good competition, the group pictures i like, it shows how many you are, a big room full of enthusiasm for slingshots !


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Cool


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

No that looks like my kinda crowd! Every one shooting what looks to be mostly steel shooters sideways/gangster. I wonder what size of bands and tubes they are using? Doesn't look like anybody is using anything over 17*45 because some of these people have thier draw all the way back into the face of the person behind them! And it looks like they are barely even holding on the the pouch! Craziness!


----------

